# Sous Vide Home use



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

Hi I bought water oven for home use. I would love to hear any good tips or ideas for home cooking. We raise our own Black Angus beef, pigs and chickens. I plan on doing a lot of braising.............Any ideas will be appreciated............thx.........Chefbillyb


----------



## allanmcpherson (Apr 5, 2007)

Sous vide supreme? I have had one for five years, so I probably can offer a couple of ideas. What have you got for a bagging system?

Al


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

Al, I think you have a 5 year head start, thx, I would love to hear your ideas.......this is what I have coming in soon...

 
[h2] [/h2] [h3] [/h3][h3] [/h3]
Shipping Method: 

Payment Method: 
 [h2]Order Summary[/h2] 
SKUProduct NameEditionQtyUnit PriceExtra Disc.PriceSVD-00101SousVide Supreme Demi - Blacknorth america1$329.00$0.00$329.00SVV-00104Vacuum Seal Bags 2-Pack Quart/Gallonnorth america1$18.99$0.00$18.99SVV-00200Vacuum Sealernorth america1$129.00$129.00$0.00

The following Promotions were applied to this order:
Black Friday 2013

Savings:$129.00Subtotal:$347.99Shipping:$0.00TOTAL:$347.99 USDPaid by Visa($347.99) USD

 


----------



## allanmcpherson (Apr 5, 2007)

Wow, that is a great deal! So I have the full sized model, I am not sure how the volumn of the Demi will/won't affect any recipes.

When I started with this there were several really good (and free) reasources on the web. Blogs and such. Many of these seem to have gone by the boards, or the authers landed book deals (bye bye free content).

The sousvide supreme home site does have a lot good recipes as well as advice and tips. 

I will throw out a couple of things you might find useful. And probably more latter, as I think of them.

Some foods are going to float as they cook, even with the racks. You might have to weight the rack by inserting something like a plate or pot lid to hold it down. Some items, like a pork belly, wich will be too big for the rack anyway, I like to vac seal, then vac seal that package with a heavy weight inbetween.

The 64 degree egg is probably the most famous sousvide application. I have found blanching the egg in boiling water for two minutes then transfering to the water bath is the best way to go. Helps to barely set the first milimeter of white.

The type of vac sealer you have will not do liquids. If you want to do poach or braise type applications a couple of options. You can use gelatine to set a sauce or cooking liquid so it can be bagged with a piece of meat. Obviously demi or glace will work great for this. Hard reductions with butter mounted into them, and cooled work really well to.

I also will use glass tupperware type containers will liquids in them. Wrap the top with microwave safe plastic wrap, then vac bag.

I usually save the fat from cooled veal stock and keep them in the freezer. If you are doing steak, vac seal the beef with a hunk of this fat. Reinforce that flavour!

Another thing about steak. While you dont really need to rest a steak, as you normally would do, you might want to for the sake of colour. Right out of the bag meat will look muted and sort of flat, in a grey way. Let the air at and the redness will pop very quickly.

Al


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

Al, thanks for taking the time to respond, I really appreciate it. They had the special giving the sealer for free with the oven. I have a better sealer that holds liquid. I'm looking forward to braising, I have so many cuts of meat from all of our animals. The oven s/b coming in today, I'll have more question when I start the process.............Thanks again........Bill


----------



## allanmcpherson (Apr 5, 2007)

Any time! Drop a line when you get your gear...love to hear about your experiences.

Al


----------



## pirate-chef (Jan 25, 2012)

I actually used this machine in my first restaurant, and now it has moved into my home. i absolutely love it and still use it frequently. mine is in celcious one of my favorites is any tough bit of port 48 hours at 65 degrees well seared and seasoned for perfect pulle pork, the eggs mentioned above. i would reccomend grabbing thomas kellers under pressure book . it has a lot of great philosiphy and guidelines for sous vide cooking. im a bit braindead right now but if i can help the line is also always open,


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

Al and PC, thx for the help, I'll be back asking for more...........PC, is 48 hrs like 24 in America.........65 degrees Celsius = 149 degrees Fahrenheit.......I don't know what I'm doing in the next 5 minutes, never mind 48 hrs,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,thx guys............Bill


----------



## smokedchef (Dec 8, 2013)

HI,

I think you've done a great investment.  I have a Sous Vide Professional and use it quite a bit.  i love poaching eggs in it,  depends how runny you like your eggs, i cook my eggs at 144.5 F and I poach it with the shell for an hour.  lately made a 1Kg or 2.2Lb chateaubriand.  I seared it twice, once before i vacuum sealed it, but just for flavour and then after i cooked it sous vide for 2 hours at 126.5 F.  I made a mistake not letting it rest enough.  After searing it and letting it rest for around 20 Min, i slice it then put back some of the slices in the pan to get a few slices to medium well for some friends who don't eat it rare.  only takes a few minutes.  Probably the most tender Medium well steaks they've ever had.

Also great to cook Veggies to perfection.  You can find a lot of Sous Vide recipes on line and quite a few You Tube Videos.  

Good Luck and Happy Adventures!


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

SmokedChef, I would think a beef tenderloin would work well Sous Vide. Thxs for the info..........Bill


----------



## pirate-chef (Jan 25, 2012)

Thats the thing. if i know im smashed for the weekend i look in the frezer and i typically buy in a bit more pork etc than i need i know i can throw some pork in friday before work and forget about it until im home sunday recovering from a hangover and have amazing pulled pork


----------



## phaedrus (Dec 23, 2004)

I have two SVS models (the largest one and a Demi) and a light commercial chamber vacuum machine at home.  I bought them shortly after they came out.  Most weeks I cook in them maybe 5 nights out of 7!  Eggs has to be one of the best "killer apps" for the SVS.  It's also great in conjunction with a smoker.  Often I'll smoke baby backs til they're about 85% of the doneness I like then sous vide them overnight at 145.  Works great!  Another thing I like to do is beef brisket @ 130 F for about three days.  That's one reason I have two units, so I can run long cooks in one and still have another set up for other stuff.  It's very common in my house to have both running at once.  Really one of my favorite things to sous vide is hamburgers!  I hate to even eat on that hasn't been cooked sous vide.  It's also a great way to do chicken breasts.


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

Phaedrus said:


> I have two SVS models (the largest one and a Demi) and a light commercial chamber vacuum machine at home. I bought them shortly after they came out. Most weeks I cook in them maybe 5 nights out of 7! Eggs has to be one of the best "killer apps" for the SVS. It's also great in conjunction with a smoker. Often I'll smoke baby backs til they're about 85% of the doneness I like then sous vide them overnight at 145. Works great! Another thing I like to do is beef brisket @ 130 F for about three days. That's one reason I have two units, so I can run long cooks in one and still have another set up for other stuff. It's very common in my house to have both running at once. Really one of my favorite things to sous vide is hamburgers! I hate to even eat on that hasn't been cooked sous vide. It's also a great way to do chicken breasts.


Thxs, sounds great. I was on the phone with my wife while reading your post, I told her about the way you make the brisket, she said take one out NOW.....I have some many cuts of me from the Chuck, 150 lbs of lean hamburger, you name it we have. We just had another 7 piglets..........I'm looking forward to starting the process..........thxs again............Bill


----------



## phaedrus (Dec 23, 2004)

The brisket is really awesome to me...fork tender but still medium rare. Can't do that any other way except _sous vide_. IIRC Keller does a steak frites that way, _sous vide_ the brisket then slice it, dredge in flour and sautee it.


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

Phaedrus said:


> The brisket is really awesome to me...fork tender but still medium rare. Can't do that any other way except _sous vide_. IIRC Keller does a steak frites that way, _sous vide_ the brisket then slice it, dredge in flour and sautee it.


Do you salt when you cook low and slow ???? I'm worried that the salt will draw out the juices and the meat will be a bit dry. I would also figure it would depend on how lean the brisket is. All my beef is on the leaner side, I hang and dry age my meat for about 28 days, then cut and wrap................Thx Bill


----------



## allanmcpherson (Apr 5, 2007)

I stay away from salting for long cuts, it can cure the meat during the cooking process. Which is fine if thats what you want, otherwise hold off until prior to serving.
y


----------



## phaedrus (Dec 23, 2004)

ChefBillyB said:


> Do you salt when you cook low and slow ???? I'm worried that the salt will draw out the juices and the meat will be a bit dry. I would also figure it would depend on how lean the brisket is. All my beef is on the leaner side, I hang and dry age my meat for about 28 days, then cut and wrap................Thx Bill


No, I avoid salt when doing very long cooks as it does draw out moisture. Also extra virgin olive oil and raw garlic don't work well for long cooks. You have to make a few other adjustments from time to time as well. For instance, if you're cooking with alcohol you have to flame it pretty good before you seal it since the alcohol has nowhere to go in a sealed bag. Not everything is a good candidate, either. You'll find that chicken is great _sous vide_ but you can never really get the skin crisp after you've cooked it an a pouch for five hours.

As a very generalized rule with meats the best method is to sear, _sous vide_ then sear again. By doing this you get the Maillard components in the bag during the whole cooking, then the last sear give you the texture you want. Zero delta T cooking will give you a very uniform edge to edge doneness but not the crust- for that you need high heat.

There's generally not much point to doing meat over 149-ish, either. You start of denature some proteins but overcoagulate others at higher temps, and if you're gonna use high why use a water bath? Certain things are very different done this way. Maybe not better or worse, just different. For example look at short ribs. At 149 degrees you'll never render it to get the gelatin and the tough parts of connective tissue will never break down. Without the gelatin you don't get that lip smacking fatty juiciness. Of course, if you trim them right you can get the meat tender while leaving it medium rare. It takes some experimenting to get an effect you like. I can't say that _sous vide_ is ideal for really fatty meats (some pork ribs, etc) because the fat never "renders" for lack of the correct term. It just becomes hot jiggly fat. Kind of like rare prime rib. I like my steaks rare but rare rib roast makes me queasy (the fat that is).

Eggs are amazing when cooked sv. I really like 156 F for the yolks and 165 F for the whites. The best eggs I've ever made (NOTE: not the simplest or fastest, the best!) were done by making purses of them. Get a 3oz rammie and line it with a bit of cling wrap. Hit it with a bit of pan spray, then crack the egg into and tie it shut. Dip the purse in water about the temp you'd poach an egg in (around 175-ish) for a couple minutes to get the white set, then transfer to the water oven set and 156. It will take around 45 minutes but the effect is sublime. A little trial and effort is needed for this but it's awesome.


----------



## phaedrus (Dec 23, 2004)

BTW, the most sublime turnip I've ever tasted was one I sliced, sealed with butter, S&P and cooked for 50 minutes at 185 F.  It was amazing!


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

Phaedrus said:


> No, I avoid salt when doing very long cooks as it does draw out moisture. Also extra virgin olive oil and raw garlic don't work well for long cooks. You have to make a few other adjustments from time to time as well. For instance, if you're cooking with alcohol you have to flame it pretty good before you seal it since the alcohol has nowhere to go in a sealed bag. Not everything is a good candidate, either. You'll find that chicken is great _sous vide_ but you can never really get the skin crisp after you've cooked it an a pouch for five hours.
> 
> As a very generalized rule with meats the best method is to sear, _sous vide_ then sear again. By doing this you get the Maillard components in the bag during the whole cooking, then the last sear give you the texture you want. Zero delta T cooking will give you a very uniform edge to edge doneness but not the crust- for that you need high heat.
> 
> ...


I'm more of a MR to Rare meat guy, but, I get what you mean about the uncooked fat. I think Prime Rib is a great example of what uncooked fat tastes like and feels like in your mouth. I guess that's why tenderloin or center cut prime rib works better for this method . You post has given me a good understanding of what Sous Vide really does. I understand it may not be a better method of cooking in some cases. What I do get is, it gets a more intense flavor out of the foods your cooking. In your next post you said the turnip was the best you ever had, it looks like you did the turnip a true justice in the way it was cooked. Thanks for taking the time, you helped me understand that all meat s/b looked at for size and fat content, to understand what the finished product will look and taste like. I also see the advantage of searing would do to add to the flavor of the cooking process. I'm looking forward to starting the process, thanks for the help................Bill


----------



## allanmcpherson (Apr 5, 2007)

Huh, I personally really like the effect of long cooks on fattier cuts of meat, for exactly the reasons you cite as negative. Themfat remains intact and softens, turns a lovely translucent and incrediblely tender and soft in the mouth. I dont find this unpleasent at all, rather kind fascinating as its a way of serving fat you cant get through any other method. Mind you my tollerance for animal fats is pretty high and I know that many of use are predisposed to disliking the presence of anything other than liquid fat in the mouth. 

Al


----------



## allanmcpherson (Apr 5, 2007)

On a related note, one of the perks I miss about being a bbq chef is the exterior fat cap on brisket. I would sometimes take a couple of good hunks for myself and sous videcook them low for a day or so. Smokey meat pillows, so good!


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

Hi Al, I guess the best way I can explain my like or love of fat is.  I love fat in pastrami, BUT, hate the fat in corned beef.................


----------



## notswedishchef (Oct 24, 2013)

Chuck is easy to get a great result sous vide. Seam it out, denude, brine for a bit, bag with a beef-esque liquid. Initial temp should be 133f for 12hrs than raise to 178 for an additional 24. On longer cooks we avoid reverse searing as it can become an overwhelming flavor. 

White vegetables in particular lend well to sous vide especially if you're looking to maintain a stark white appearance. 

It's a tool. Understand the benefits and where it's application is going to improve the end result and also understand where it may not improve it.


----------



## phaedrus (Dec 23, 2004)

AllanMcPherson said:


> Huh, I personally really like the effect of long cooks on fattier cuts of meat, for exactly the reasons you cite as negative. Themfat remains intact and softens, turns a lovely translucent and incrediblely tender and soft in the mouth. I dont find this unpleasent at all, rather kind fascinating as its a way of serving fat you cant get through any other method. Mind you my tollerance for animal fats is pretty high and I know that many of use are predisposed to disliking the presence of anything other than liquid fat in the mouth.
> 
> Al


While I don't really disagree with you it's complicated for me, more so than I can easily address in a post. Sometimes I like the long cooking of fat and I really love fat! But the fat plug in a prime rib roast can make me queasy, too. There's a fine line between succulent and greasy sometimes. Beef fat is often quite nice that way, but sometimes pork fat can be a bit too much. For the most part I don't disagree with what you said.

The one thing that sv doesn't do though is deal with the very tough connective tissues. If you do short ribs @ 135 even as long as three days the connective tissue with still be leathery.

I do wholeheartedly agree with you about getting effects unobtainable in any other way. It just takes trial and error to see what you personally like best.


----------



## phaedrus (Dec 23, 2004)

_Sous vide_ does sometimes let the cooking method "get out of the way" and reveal the taste of a food. But it's no magic bullet. One thing it won't do is concentrate flavors through reduction like roasting or sometimes braising does.


----------



## beastmasterflex (Aug 14, 2013)

I've seen the 64 C egg at so many places, and have never cared for it. I've done the plastic wrap poached eggs in the combi oven, in a steamer, in a pressure cooker, in simmering water, and in a circulator. I never blanched the egg before placing in the circulator, I'll get on that. I feel that I found the perfect method though. I do my eggs at 75 C. Soft but fully cooked white and totally liquid yolk. Awesome for benedicts, my customers get a kick out of it.

View media item 90351


----------



## phaedrus (Dec 23, 2004)

The 64C egg has a sublime yolk but the white sucks IMO. They get away it with because the yolk is the only part anyone likes anyways!/img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif That pic looks really good, I'll have to try it!


----------



## allanmcpherson (Apr 5, 2007)

The guys at Ideas in Food recommend the mid 70 degree egg, I think for like 13 minutes? I agree about the yolk, I have become a fan of just cooking the yolk(s). I make a hard reduction for chicken stock and cream (sometimes with a bit of mirin and/or white miso) and whisk that into about a half dozen yolks. pour that into a mason jar and cook in the water bath at 66, for about an hour and a half (that assumes you combined the cream and eggs while hot, as if tempering). I call the resulting product egg fondu, and use it on everything.


----------



## phaedrus (Dec 23, 2004)

That sounds really good, will have to try it.


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

I tried a Brisket in my Sous Vide water oven. I cooked it at 147 degrees for 24 hrs.
http://s873.photobucket.com/user/Hipchef99/media/DSCN4206_zpsd86567aa.jpg.html
Cut in half
http://s873.photobucket.com/user/Hipchef99/media/DSCN4207_zps17540091.jpg.html
seasoned and sealed in bags
http://s873.photobucket.com/user/Hipchef99/media/DSCN4214_zps75b1fe3f.jpg.html
after it cooked for 24 hrs, I browned it on the grill.
http://s873.photobucket.com/user/Hipchef99/media/DSCN4219_zps3d3e1c8d.jpg.html
http://s873.photobucket.com/user/Hipchef99/media/DSCN4220_zpsb2e3a655.jpg.html
It turned out good, it takes a bit of understanding about thickness and how long to cook. I cooked eggs in it this morning, the yokes were done the whites were runny. Figure that one out........


----------



## phaedrus (Dec 23, 2004)

Nice.  I have a brisket cooking in mine right now, too.  It's been cooking since late Monday night at 131 F.  When I get back from work Thurs night I'll take it out (right around the 72 hour mark).


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

Any ideas ?????????  I had the brisket cooking at 147 degrees yesterday morning. I put in two whole, in shell eggs, into the water bath. I came back in 1 1/2 hrs, cracked the eggs and the whites only set up about 1/4 of the way, the yoke was round and 3/4 cooked. I thought I would get a, silky setup white with a creamy yoke............didn't happen..........Chefbillyb


----------



## allanmcpherson (Apr 5, 2007)

yep, thats way the whites turn out at 64. Thats exactly why I "blanch" them first.


----------



## phaedrus (Dec 23, 2004)

Yeah, the optimal temp for setting the whites in about 6 degrees F higher than the optimal (to me) temp for the yolks.  147 is a little too low for the yolks, too.  I like 156.


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

Phaedrus said:


> Yeah, the optimal temp for setting the whites in about 6 degrees F higher than the optimal (to me) temp for the yolks.  147 is a little too low for the yolks, too. I like 156.


This guy does a nice job with the purses Click here: ? First & Hope Sous Vide Poached Egg Jonathan McDowell - YouTube ....I don't think I would heat up my Sous Vide oven just for an egg. I could come close using this method or poaching in water. I don't like the under cooked whites, I want the creamy yokes. In fact I would rather just have the yokes. We raise our own free range chickens, I'm just trying to do my girls justice.............


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

Top Sirloin steaks, Sous Vide........cooked at 134 degrees
http://s873.photobucket.com/user/Hipchef99/media/DSCN4226_zps42d98427.jpg.html
Just some salt and pepper, then air tight sealed.
http://s873.photobucket.com/user/Hipchef99/media/DSCN4231_zpse2ebbbf7.jpg.html
after one hr cooking in the water oven
http://s873.photobucket.com/user/Hipchef99/media/DSCN4232_zpsf17130b7.jpg.html
this is what they look like when they are taken out of the water oven after 1 1/2 hrs.
http://s873.photobucket.com/user/Hipchef99/media/DSCN4236_zpsefe2e374.jpg.html
browned with a nice seasoned crust, about one minute on each side.
http://s873.photobucket.com/user/Hipchef99/media/DSCN4237_zps6a670485.jpg.html
a nice medium rare, tender and juicy........
http://s873.photobucket.com/user/Hipchef99/media/DSCN4249-Copy_zps4ca5c90e.jpg.html


----------



## phaedrus (Dec 23, 2004)

Out of curiosity why 134? I do 130-131 if I'm going to pasteurize but if not I think you may as well cook between 125-130. Just the way I like to do it but 134 is really the top side of what you could call medium rare, getting close to medium. Does look tasty though!/img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

Phaedrus said:


> Out of curiosity why 134? I do 130-131 if I'm going to pasteurize but if not I think you may as well cook between 125-130. Just the way I like to do it but 134 is really the top side of what you could call medium rare, getting close to medium. Does look tasty though!/img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif


I looked up the chart for Medium Rare, it said 134 degrees. I thought this was a bit high, BUT, the Seahawks were on and I just went with it. Your right, this was boarder line MR, closer to Medium. I should have known better, I always cook up to 120 degrees on all of my tender beef. I feel after it rests it's a perfect Medium rare. The Top sirloins were nice and tender, but next time I think I will be between 125 to 130 degrees. In the short time I have had the water oven, I find that I like the process, it fits my life style. We are at the farm working, the Sous Vide will give me what I want, when I want it...................Thanks ............Bill


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

I've noticed there is carry over cooking after you sear it.  Even one minute on each side.  The other night I did a sirloin until 130F, then seared it.  It was a little to done for me.


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

kuan said:


> I've noticed there is carry over cooking after you sear it. Even one minute on each side. The other night I did a sirloin until 130F, then seared it. It was a little to done for me.


Kuan, It looks like 125 or 126 may be the right temp, I'll try it next time I have a steak...................thx


----------



## dcarch (Jun 28, 2010)

kuan said:


> I've noticed there is carry over cooking after you sear it. Even one minute on each side. The other night I did a sirloin until 130F, then seared it. It was a little to done for me.


That's why I immediately put the bag into the freezer for a few minutes before the sear.

dcarch


----------



## phaedrus (Dec 23, 2004)

Heston Blumenthal does a burger that he _sous vide_s then plops in liquid nitrogen! The nitrogen is several hundred degrees below zero so it chills the outer layer to the point that he can sear the crap out of it w/o overcooking.

It also really helps if you can start out with very thick steaks. Ideally cut them yourself. I like to cut a top so it's practically a cube; with sv it will still have perfect edge-to-edge doneness but you can sear it pretty hard w/o getting the center too done.


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

Phaedrus said:


> Heston Blumenthal does a burger that he _sous vide_s then plops in liquid nitrogen! The nitrogen is several hundred degrees below zero so it chills the outer layer to the point that he can sear the crap out of it w/o overcooking.
> 
> It also really helps if you can start out with very thick steaks. Ideally cut them yourself. I like to cut a top so it's practically a cube; with sv it will still have perfect edge-to-edge doneness but you can sear it pretty hard w/o getting the center too done.


I saw a few videos on people doing this, then deep frying the burger for a crisp outside crust. I use to get my top sirloins cut in one 2" whole slab steak. I can see how cutting steaks the traditional way doesn't really fit with the Sous Vide cooking method. I have one Angus being processed next summer, I may rethink the cutting, this should drive the butcher nuts. Lets see if we could teach an old dog new tricks............Bill


----------



## phaedrus (Dec 23, 2004)

I made a rib roast/prime rib for our dinner tonite.  The leftovers will be reheated in the SVS.  Best way to do it!


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

Phaedrus said:


> I made a rib roast/prime rib for our dinner tonite. The leftovers will be reheated in the SVS. Best way to do it!





Phaedrus said:


> I made a rib roast/prime rib for our dinner tonite. The leftovers will be reheated in the SVS. Best way to do it!





Phaedrus said:


> I made a rib roast/prime rib for our dinner tonite. The leftovers will be reheated in the SVS. Best way to do it!I


I agree, great way to reheat Prime Rib and *Chateaubriand. I can see a lot of use's for the SV, I'm looking forward to trying a few. let me ask you a question ??? When you cook fish and you have some raw fresh left over. Do you seal the fish and cook it in the SV then freeze, or, do you seal, freeze, thaw, then SV. The reason I'm asking is when they have the Copper River Salmon run, I would like to buy more to freeze, But, I don't want to lose the quality and fresh taste. In most cases I just eat it fresh and don't bother with frozen fish................Thanks for all the help with the SV, you gave me a lot of good info......I wish you and yours a Merry Christmas and a Great New Year............Thxs Bill*


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

Re:Sous vide 16 hrs. ago (permalink)

http://s873.photobucket.com/user/Hipchef99/media/DSCN4219_zps3d3e1c8d.jpg.html
http://s873.photobucket.com/user/Hipchef99/media/DSCN4207_zps17540091.jpg.html

As shown in the above picture, I Grilled one of the pieces of Brisket. The other one I left so I could us it for Hot Beef sandwiches, french dips and Cheesesteaks. I used this piece of brisket more like I would use a Roast Beef.
this how it looks when it's not browned.
http://s1365.photobucket.com/user/billbrannigan/media/DSCN4270_zpsf2e05c24.jpg.html
Sliced for sandwiches, I made my wife a French dip out of this she said it was tender.
http://s1365.photobucket.com/user/billbrannigan/media/DSCN4273_zpsab92393b.jpg.html
I made a Sliced brisket with melted provolone cheese sauteed mushrooms/peppers/onions, on a slider pretzel roll.........
http://s1365.photobucket.com/user/billbrannigan/media/DSCN4275_zps907d7a04.jpg.html

Next time I will cook the brisket at a lower temp for a much longer time. If I have a think brisket, it will cook for about 3 days. All in all the meat was fine, I would like to have the meat cook to a Medium rare. There are so many uses for this cut of meat, the meat is full of flavor and tender.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

You did a high heat grill after sous vide?  Looks like it held together very nicely.


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

Sous Vide Meatloaf:
I used a ziplock bag on this, I used the water displacement method to get the air out of the bag.
http://s1365.photobucket.com/user/billbrannigan/media/DSCN4290_zps8f42a00e.jpg.html

This is how it looks when I took it out of the water oven. I cooked it at 140 degrees for 2 hrs.

http://s1365.photobucket.com/user/billbrannigan/media/DSCN4300_zpsd77bc49a.jpg.html

Browned under the broiler for a few minutes for a nice crust.

http://s1365.photobucket.com/user/billbrannigan/media/DSCN4301_zpse63981da.jpg.html

ready to eat

http://s1365.photobucket.com/user/billbrannigan/media/DSCN4311_zps9a915969.jpg.html

I call this my New


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

OK so I have Thomas Keller's suggestion of 8h at 180F for confit.  Is that accurate?  Close?  I have four legs in the water right now.


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

kuan said:


> OK so I have Thomas Keller's suggestion of 8h at 180F for confit. Is that accurate? Close? I have four legs in the water right now.


Hey Kuan, I would check i after 6 or 7 hrs and try to feel how soft the meat is getting. I figure TK has done more Sous Vide than I have, I would go with his method and times. As long as the legs are normal size you should be in the ball park. The way I look at it is, TK gave you a range of time that it should be done if the weight and thickness is the same.............have a great New Years...............Bill


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)




----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

Cooked at 134 degrees for 2 1/2 hrs, Sous Vide Center Cut Pork Chops.. These were sealed air tight with fresh Rosemary and butter on one side and Smoked Hog Jowl on the other side.

http://s1365.photobucket.com/user/billbrannigan/media/DSCN4315_zps62d4ed1c.jpg.html
http://s1365.photobucket.com/user/billbrannigan/media/DSCN4317_zps8966d811.jpg.html
http://s1365.photobucket.com/user/billbrannigan/media/DSCN4320_zpsc05b5ea5.jpg.html
http://s1365.photobucket.com/user/billbrannigan/media/DSCN4322_zps9df2f8a4.jpg.html


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

So 180F for eight hours works for duck confit. Here I have packaged a few more. They just went in the water.  The nice thing is you can do it with very little fat. I think even that little blob of yellow fat might be more than enough.





  








20140106_062537.jpg




__
kuan


__
Jan 6, 2014


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

Kuan, it looks great and nice to know it doesn't take much fat. I also like knowing 8hrs and it's done.............thxs Bill


----------



## phaedrus (Dec 23, 2004)

Yeah, you don't need much fat at all.  Once you vacuum it in with the protein it envelops with just a few TBSP.


----------



## chefatrh (Feb 23, 2011)

I have never done a tenderloin but I do eye rounds all the time for my restaurant.  Use them for roast beef sandwiches.  136 for 6hrs.  I find any longer and meat gets mealy.   Looks medium rare in color but temp is definitely what I would call medium.  Works for me because people that like rare/MR think it is, people that lean towards medium like it after we explain the process and what temp it is cooked to.  Is a super tender cut.  I have been using them for catering for a couple of years.  Throw 6 or 10 fresh from store into a big plastic storage bin and let them go.  When done I dry/salt & pepper/sear on char grill.  Work as pre-sliced entrée on buffet or at slicing station.

Briskets I corn for 5-10 days and cook at 147 for 2 days.  Chill, slice on slicer, put in 6inch pan with a little water.  Makes super tender corn beef sandwich.

Played with New York Strips, both in bag and in butter bath and charred them.  Did them head to head against a nicely grilled one.   Did not notice a big difference.  Butter bath was major pain in ass to clean and took a ton of butter.

Have been doing home made pork at 158 for 2 hrs and like result.


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

ChefAtRH said:


> I have never done a tenderloin but I do eye rounds all the time for my restaurant. Use them for roast beef sandwiches. 136 for 6hrs. I find any longer and meat gets mealy. Looks medium rare in color but temp is definitely what I would call medium. Works for me because people that like rare/MR think it is, people that lean towards medium like it after we explain the process and what temp it is cooked. Is a super tender cut. I have been using them for catering for a couple of years. Throw 6 or 10 fresh from store into a big plastic storage bin and let them go. When done I dry/salt & pepper/sear on char grill. Work as pre-sliced entrée on buffet or at s licing station.
> 
> Briskets I corn for 5-10 days and cook at 147 for 2 days. Chill, slice on slicer, put in 6inch pan with a little water. Makes super tender corn beef sandwich.
> 
> ...


I'm doing a *Chateaubriand in a few weeks, I figure Sous Vide was made for this cut of meat. I want a perfect Rare top to bottom with a quick seasoned char on the outside. What was the size of the of the Eye of the rounds ???? are they about 3" to 4" in girth. I was wondering why the short cooking time...........take care...Bill*


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

You guys are driving me nuts.  I can tell I'm gonna need a bigger circulator.  Maybe the bathtub!


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

kuan said:


> You guys are driving me nuts. I can tell I'm gonna need a bigger circulator. Maybe the bathtub!


Hey I have a few of these, we can cook Sous Vide in your bath tube.




  








lilpiggy011.JPG




__
chefbillyb


__
Nov 24, 2013








We can call it SOOEEEEEE VIDE


----------



## chefatrh (Feb 23, 2011)

Kuan,

I used a 30 gallon plastic trash can one time.  Had it on the patio during lunch service.  Explaining to people I was cooking for a catering job was fun.  I have the Poly Science circulator so it will handle a big job.

Bill,

Eye rounds are 5-7 pounds ish.  Texture starts to break down much past six hours.  I did them for 8 and they got mealy on the tongue.  Just not a pleasant mouth feel.  Might be different with tenderloin.  My thought on it would be that your goal is to cook entire roast a certain temp and that can be done in 6 (or less) hours.  For tenderloin your not so worried about breaking down to tenderize.  If you do it, please let me know.  I might be opening new place in next year and would probably kick up use of sous vide.  I read Momofuku (spelling?) and Chang talked about a high end steak house in Japan that he worked at where one guy pushed out 400ish  steaks a night using sous vide.

Steve


----------



## dcarch (Jun 28, 2010)

Phaedrus said:


> Yeah, you don't need much fat at all. Once you vacuum it in with the protein it envelops with just a few TBSP.


I have always found this difficult to understand.

When you draw a vacuum, the plastic makes a very complete contact with the meat. All air and liquid are squeezed away from the meat.

I don't know if any fat is enveloping the meat, except around the edges.

dcarch


----------



## phaedrus (Dec 23, 2004)

The fat has nowhere to go except around the meat.  Where else can it go?


----------



## dcarch (Jun 28, 2010)

Phaedrus said:


> The fat has nowhere to go except around the meat. Where else can it go?


By definition, when you draw a vacuum, there will be about 14 lbs per square inch of atmosphere pressure pressing down on the meat. This will serve to squeeze all the air bubble away as well as liquid from the surface of the meat. That's why you vacuum.

Take a look at the vacuumed bags posted, you will see the liquid only goes around the edges and not on top of the meat.

dcarch


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

ChefAtRH said:


> Kuan,
> 
> I used a 30 gallon plastic trash can one time. Had it on the patio during lunch service. Explaining to people I was cooking for a catering job was fun. I have the Poly Science circulator so it will handle a big job.
> 
> ...


Steve, I'll be doing the *Chateaubriand in Feb, I'll take some pic's. I have a tri-tip out now, for the Seahawks game tomarrow. *


----------



## chefatrh (Feb 23, 2011)

Sounds good Bill.  Good luck with your game.  I don't watch football in January........Redskins fan ya know


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

ChefAtRH said:


> Sounds good Bill. Good luck with your game. I don't watch football in January........Redskins fan ya know


I have a friend that has a place in Emmitsburg, Md, the place is called Chubby's BBQ, if your ever going by.......Redskins had a hard year, I'll say a prayer for next year..............take care............Bill


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

dcarch said:


> By definition, when you draw a vacuum, there will be about 14 lbs per square inch of atmosphere pressure pressing down on the meat. This will serve to squeeze all the air bubble away as well as liquid from the surface of the meat. That's why you vacuum.
> 
> Take a look at the vacuumed bags posted, you will see the liquid only goes around the edges and not on top of the meat.
> 
> dcarch


You only need it to lightly coat anyway. Just as long as there is a film of fat it is fine. It works, and it is really good. Believe me. Believe Thomas Keller.


----------



## dcarch (Jun 28, 2010)

kuan said:


> You only need it to lightly coat anyway. Just as long as there is a film of fat it is fine. It works, and it is really good. Believe me. Believe Thomas Keller.


Not a matter of believing or not believing. Just can't understand.

Next time when you open a bag, check the embossed pattern on the meat from the sous vide quilted bag. You can see how really tight the plastic is pressure pressed allover on the meat and try to understand how much liquid can actually get in between the plastic and the meat.

dcarch


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

I bet the film of fat is invisible to the naked eye.


----------



## dcarch (Jun 28, 2010)

Honestly I am not trying to be argumentative.

If a super thin film is effective in making food taste better, then 1/4 or less of a drop is all you need.

dcarch


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

I was actually thinking the same thing.  In fact I bagged them without fat at first, then I chickened out and rebagged them with fat.


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

kuan said:


> I was actually thinking the same thing. In fact I bagged them without fat at first, then I chickened out and rebagged them with fat.


How would it be if the fat was a Compound Butter. Would this make the confit, not only cooking in the fat but, cooking in a seasoned fat. What I get out of the process is that everything is intensified in the Sous vide process. When I read about some of the mistakes people make, they say they over seasoned. That would tell you a little goes a long way.......Bill


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Maybe that's it.  The herbs season the fat.  For this batch I used a sprinkle of Herbs du Provence and whole thyme sprigs.  I made sure I got some of it in the bag.  I'm not sure it makes more of a difference, but what I can say is that it is really really good.  And when you pull the legs out of the bag and roast them, and the fat starts roasting the herbs, man it smells really really good.

I've been eating these one at at time with a salad and the day's bread, the other day with some risotto, and half a bottle of red wine.  I forget how good it is when you're actually sitting down and eating it rather than picking it off the bottom of a pan when I used to serve it to people.


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

kuan said:


> Maybe that's it. The herbs season the fat. For this batch I used a sprinkle of Herbs du Provence and whole thyme sprigs. I made sure I got some of it in the bag. I'm not sure it makes more of a difference, but what I can say is that it is really really good. And when you pull the legs out of the bag and roast them, and the fat starts roasting the herbs, man it smells really really good.
> 
> I've been eating these one at at time with a salad and the day's bread, the other day with some risotto, and half a bottle of red wine. I forget how good it is when you're actually sitting down and eating it rather than picking it off the bottom of a pan when I used to serve it to people.


Kuan, I would bet the dry heat roasting would bring out a wonderful aroma, along with a better finished product. Now you have me wanted to go out an buy some Duck. In all the restaurants I have worked, eating on shift was always on the run. The crispy parts of the Roast Prime rib, the leftover pieces of sauteed seafood out of the pan. Nothing like shrimp scampi right out of the pan. I told my front line cook one time, we should eat here sometime, the food is great. His answer was, I don't have time, my boss doesn't give me any time off. ..............Bill


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

I did a Sirloin tip roast, it turned out nice, good flavor and tender. I also made a Turkey breast for turkey sands for the football games this weekend.......I cooked two of these at 150 degrees for 4 hrs........





  








DSCN4363.JPG




__
chefbillyb


__
Jan 13, 2014












  








DSCN4372.JPG




__
chefbillyb


__
Jan 13, 2014


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

How many pounds each on the Turkey, and bone in or no bone?


----------



## phaedrus (Dec 23, 2004)

I don't use those bags with the strange checker pattern.  Mine is a chamber machine that uses regular bags.  Once the vacuum is released and full atmospheric pressure is returned you can see the oil pretty much surrounds the meat.


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

kuan said:


> How many pounds each on the Turkey, and bone in or no bone?


I deboned a 8 lb turkey breast, I figure between 3 to 3.5lbs each. My family didn't like the texture of the turkey, it was different from a turkey that was oven roasted. The breast was moist, I thought it was fine.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

So I was wondering about doing turkey too.  Is the texture different from alto-sham cooking?  We used to cook them to 170 then down to 140 for holding.


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

ChefBillyB said:


> I deboned a 8 lb turkey breast, I figure between 3 to 3.5lbs each. My family didn't like the texture of the turkey, it was different from a turkey that was oven roasted. The breast was moist, I thought it was fine.


Hey Kuan, after thinking about cookng the whole turkey in dry heat. I can only think of how the breast was getting the worst of the deal. We have this thin layer of skin protecting the pure white breast meat. We are hitting the outside of the breast with 350 degree heat in order to cook the breast all the way through. We are also trying to cook the leg and thigh section in the same process. The alto-sham did a better job, look at the prime rib that comes out of that cooking process. I cooked the Turkey breastt150 for 4 hrs, as long as it's cooked over 3 hrs, it should make sure the breast is low-temperature pasteurized, depending on the size of the breast. I browned the fat skin sid


----------



## pirate-chef (Jan 25, 2012)

For that size cooking multiple circulators are great. in the kitchen now we have a grant circulator its accurate within 1 tenth of a degree and handles up to 50 liters also in the back we have a smaller sous vide supreme to handle other jobs so i can run at different temps at the same time. I can completely see doing that number of steaks very easy with a proper setup


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

This is a Top Round ready for the Sous Vide water oven.

http://s873.photobucket.com/user/Hipchef99/media/DSCN4466_zps2a9d76c8.jpg.html

Cooked at 132 degrees for 15 hrs

I reheated the roast in the Sous Vide at 131 degree for about an hour. I browned the seasoned roast top round in butter. Then served it with roasted red potatoes, roast beef slices with horseradish sauce. The meat was as tender as a Prime Rib, not bad for a tough piece of meat.

http://s873.photobucket.com/user/Hipchef99/media/DSCN4483_zps04015d67.jpg.html

Notice, when cooking this roast and reheating it, it still has nice red meat......

http://s873.photobucket.com/user/Hipchef99/media/DSCN4488_zpsf52cedef.jpg.html

These are the roasted potatoes, I do use the stove oven every now and then.....

http://s873.photobucket.com/user/Hipchef99/media/DSCN4485_zps33e93f55.jpg.html


----------



## phaedrus (Dec 23, 2004)

I just did a chunk of brisket flat _sous vide _for 80 hours at 130 F. I then chilled it and cut about 16 oz off and took it with me to work for my dinner. Just sliced it around 1/2" thick and let it come to room temp on a plate, then seared it on a hot broiler for a minute or two per side. O-M-F-G! Really amazing stuff!


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Billy what kind of racking system do you use?  Is it part of the system or did you figure something out yourself?  Also what kind of water bath do you guys use?  I just use a stock pot. Either 4 or 5 gallon.


----------



## mano (Dec 16, 2010)

If not already posted, the SVS Demi is on sale for $199. Ends today.

http://slickdeals.net/permadeal/113...eme-demi-immersion-circulator?page=5#comments

coupon code *DEMIFOR199* = *$199* + *free shipping*


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

kuan said:


> Billy what kind of racking system do you use? Is it part of the system or did you figure something out yourself? Also what kind of water bath do you guys use? I just use a stock pot. Either 4 or 5 gallon.


I use the Sous Vide Demi, just the right size for home use. This is the rack it comes with.





ChefBillyB








Professional Chef

*online*

Joined 2/2009
Location: Pacific Northwest
Posts: 113

http://s873.photobucket.com/user/Hipchef99/media/DSCN4232_zpsf17130b7.jpg.html


----------



## phaedrus (Dec 23, 2004)

I have a Demi and a full sized.  Occasionally I'll have them both going at the same time.


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

I harvested some Roosters that were bugging my hens to death a few months ago. There isn't a lot of breast meat on a young rooster but whats there is tender. The legs and thigh get tougher as the rooster gets older and runs around the pasture more. I made the rooster breast meat Sous Vide while using the carcass, leg, wing and thigh for stock and Chicken soup. The fat on a rooster is also thicker and more rubbery. I browned this in butter after having in Sous Vide for 1 1/2 hrs at 143 degrees. The breast meat was tender and juicy.....not a real good pic.





  








DSCN4490.JPG




__
chefbillyb


__
Feb 10, 2014


----------

